# November 2002 Forum Stats



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 2, 2002)

November 2002 Forum Stats
*November 2002 Forum Stats *


November log files = 603 MB 

*November 2002 Forum Stats *
In the month of November we've had  61,361 visitors displayed 397,242 pages, and moved 9.6 Gigabytes of data.

The more detailed breakdown follows. 
Total Data Transferred   9.6 GB
Hits on Pages	397,242	
Total Visiting Users	61,361	
Time Period	November 01, 2002, 12:00:09 AM to November 30, 2002, 11:59:57 PM

*Banner Ads: *
Covers the rotating ads in top right corner. 
May 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 28,304
June 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 33,380
July 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 41,663
August 2002 # advertisers = 4 Avg # displays per banner = 83,015
September 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 39,518
October 2002 # advertisers = 7 Avg # displays per banner = 49,395
November 2002 # advertisers = 6  Avg # displays per banner = 60,959

*Membership *
Registered Members: 1,197 (as of 12-2-2002)

*New Users by month *
Date #
November 2002 87
October 2002 110
September 2002  76 
August 2002  117 
July 2002 86 
June 2002 83 
May 2002 68 
April 2002 105 
March 2002 183 
February 2002 51 
January 2002 60 
December 2001 28 
November 2001 46 
October 2001 40 
September 2001 14 
August 2001 38

*Messages *

*New Posts by month *
Date #
November 2002 6145
October 2002 7599
September 2002  5896 
August 2002  8085  
July 2002 6401 
June 2002 6641 
May 2002 5177 
April 2002 4664 
March 2002 5926 
February 2002 2620 
January 2002 2855 
December 2001 858 
November 2001 1504 
October 2001 1314 
September 2001 493 
August 2001 110

*New Threads by Month *
Date # 
November 2002 464
October 2002 513
September 2002  382 
August 2002  542 
July 2002 376 
June 2002 401 
May 2002 320 
April 2002 278 
March 2002 425 
February 2002 221 
January 2002 287 
December 2001 95 
November 2001 147 
October 2001 129 
September 2001 80 
August 2001 73


----------

